# New Year Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Is there any interest for a New Year Rally? say from 28th Dec 2007 to 2nd Jan 2008 if so what would you all like? bearing in mind that a lot of places are closed and many will be already booked up. I have e.mailed this site

www.elmcottagecp.co.uk to see if they are available would this suit you all and would you be interested in a rally here? providing they can accommodate us.

Your comments please

Jacquie


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi
We may be interested, waitng to hear from daughter about Xmas, but probably will be looking for something to do about then :wink: 
Bob & Sandy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've rung round a few sites and so far returned:

"booked up"

or

" yes sir, that will be ££££ per night"

I had the same problem organising last years... :-( One site wanted nearly fourty quid a unit per night over new year! Problem is, weather isn't very good at that time of year so needs hard standing and somewhere to shelter at night for party. Its difficult.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We'd be interested, but we would prefer to go south - one or two degrees warmer could make all the difference :wink: 

We're looking at Bath.

Gerald


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Jacquie and John,

We would be interested in a New Year Rally. Elm Cottage looks good but wouldn't want to be any further north than that as it is quite a trip for us.
EHU would be nice, would hate to deafen everyone with our gennie!

Alec and Gina


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Looks to be a brilliant site, well done!


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

I might be interested...will await more info and cost.

Teckie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh drat it back to the drawing board Elm Cottage is booked up  has anybody any ideas?


Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Yes we are game put our names down please. Do they allow generators on site if there is no electric hookup? We close our business over Christmas and the New year so as we can have a decent break Lin


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,
Would definitely be interested but no further North than Elm Cottage as imediately after the rally we would almost certainly be heading in the other direction to find warmer climes in southern France & Spain.

Mel


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My friend has a farm near Arley Hall and generally does B&B,but they would be willing to accomodate a rally. You would need to have own sanitation and he could probably rig up a water point.
They also have an off road playground for any one interested.
Email them or phone and speak to Marie or Alan, mention me Will Redfearn.
I may persuade the Memsahib to go as it is my birthday on the 2nd-it could be my present to me from her!!! :wink:
http://gorefarm.com/conn.html


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're planning to go :: here :: between Xmas and over into New Year. I've just spoken to them on the phone, and they have a number of places available.

Worth thinking about?

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ye gods Gerald have you won the lottery that place is a bit above us poor pensioners £17.50 per night plus extra for dogs plus extra for a car and even dearer for an RV :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks bigfoot for your imput do you know if there is a pub nearby at all?


What we really need is somewhere with hardstanding and electric and not tooooo expensive and with a barn or pub near by that we can sneak into to be cosy.


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> £17.50 per night plus extra for dogs plus extra for a car and even dearer for an RV


 :lol: :lol: No dogs, no car and nothing like an RV - sounds good to me  If you want 5 stars in the "Loo of the Year Awards 2007" then youze gotta pay for it :wink:

If you threaten to bring a whole bunch of MHF-ers down, I'm sure they'd be open to negotiation 

Anyway, as long as the new truck is OK, and everything works as it should, then that's where we'll be.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we had the winner of the loo awards at Brean last week and all for £6 per night :lol: pity they don't open at New Year  I did try to wangle it at Brean but they wont let me have a New Year do there as they close  


Jacquie


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We would be very interested - as some other people have replied not too far north as we're coming from west wales. We did go to a rally last year in Glastonbury - wEST PENNARD I think it was called Pear Tree Farm it's opposite a pub but grass 

Max


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at this site and the pub http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chapter I said cheapish thats another £17.50 a night place plus dogs plus extra car etc. :roll: :lol: 


Keep trying :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Would either of these two be any good http://www.lairhillocktouringpark.co.uk/
http://www.rivendalecaravanpark.co.uk

Helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen Lairhillock is an Adults only site which is a pity as its on my doorstep so to speak, the other is in the pricey bracket again if you add all the addons on to the high season price.


Oh its difficult isnt it :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Gerald, we stopped at Newton Mill, its in a lovely area, brilliant dog walks around the place, and within walking distance of Bath itself along the canal i think 

Never used site loos so cant comment on their worthyness for a star though


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Where in the country were you thinking? Top, middle or bottom??

Johnny F


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Rally*

Hi all,

We would definitely be interested, But i think you will have to pay a premium for the time of year.

Cheers C&S


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> ... Newton Mill, its in a lovely area, brilliant dog walks around the place, and within walking distance of Bath itself along the canal i think


That's one of the things that attracted us. Annie's never been to Bath, and we're looking forward to doing some serious post-Xmas walks.



nukeadmin said:


> Never used site loos so cant comment on their worthyness for a star though


I'm prepared to volunteer, purely from the MHF research perspective of course, to investigate said toilets, and report back with my findings.

Seriously, it's one of the first things we look at when coming on to a new site - if they can keep their facilities in good order, then the rest of the site will be OK too.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Gerald They even have a bath there as well as the showers.

Seriously Jac isn't it worth paying a few pounds over the top for comfort at that time of year, especially as compared with the other expenses of Christmas and the New Year it won't seem too bad.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We are definately up for New Year. We had a great time last year on The MHF New Year Rally.

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sallytraffic I have just worked out how much it would cost us for a night at Newton Mill £23.95 8O now this is probably ok for some but i'm affraid a lot of the hardened motorhomers would not want to pay this for 1 nights camping even if it is New Year :lol: but if you would like to set up a meet there then go ahead :lol: maybe as Gerald says they might do a deal if you can get a load of folks going.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

What about looking outside of campsites. The North Essex branch of The Caravan club hold New Year in the car park of a hotel. Maybe if there is a pub with a large car park or something


stew


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We know a man with his own site. Currently looking for a warden too. Plus it's in the warm soutern part of the country. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes I think I know who you mean Dennis :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

